# Toro Wheel Horse 520H vs. 416H (currently own the 416H)



## jase (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I just recently bought a 1996 Toro Wheel Horse 416H hydro drive tractor with only about 320 hours. It's a great machine -- extremely solid, starts instantly. I have a mowing deck, single-stage snowblower, and mid-mount grading blade with it. Thus far all I've really done with it is pull a garden cart around, but blowing snow in the winter is when it's really going to shine (I hope). I'm picking up a plow to go with it today.

I have the opportunity to "upgrade" to a Wheel Horse 520H in similar condition, for only $450. I know that's a steal for this tractor, and I can probably sell my 416H for a lot more than that.

Thoughts? What's the difference between the tractors other than the engine? I know the 520 has a 2 cylinder Onan engine that is well-liked, but apparently difficult/expensive to repair if needed.

(My 416H that I already have might be a Onan... can anyone tell me how to tell if it's an Onan or Kohler? It's a twin-cylinder, says only "Toro Power Plus 16, Pressure Lubrication" on the cover.)

Thanks much, Jase


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Toro uses Briggs and Stratton's engines on most of their tractors from what I know


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

toro power plus may be a briggs


----------



## kbowley (Oct 24, 2010)

the 416 is an Onan P216G Performer engine, the 520 is a P220G, essentially identical, the 216 is 710cc the 220 780cc, otherwise identical, only the bore is larger on the 220, all other parts are the same.


----------



## TCharley300 (Sep 28, 2010)

The 520 models mostly came with the Kohler 20 Hp engine. I have one with 1200 hours. No problems. Most models had the hydrostatic transmission which works just fine. I did find a 520 with the tough as nails 8 speed in PA which I drove up to purchase. that one has the Onan engine. the 520 with the 8 speed is very rare, only about 800 manufactured. It has right about 1100 hours if my memory is correct. So far, it seems to be a good running engine, but I don't have enough personal history on it just yet. Ask me at the end of this season how I like it. Even if the engine fails, I'll replace it with Kohler engine. Onan has always been unreasonable with their pricing of parts.


----------



## kbowley (Oct 24, 2010)

The 520 NEVER came with a Kohler engine. Only 225 520-8's were made in a short run for model year 1990 and are very collectible. As I said, ALL 520's had an Onan P220 (2 cylinder, 20 hp) performer. They are extremely good engines and with proper maintenance will run 2-3 thousand hours. Yes they are more expensive to repair than a Briggs but not outrageous. expect to pay 500.00 for a complete rebuild kit VS. 350.00 for a Kohler Magnum twin. The 416, save the 1984 model which had a Kohler K-series single cylinder 16 hp K-341, all came with an Onan P216 (2 cylinder, 16 hp). The difference in actual power is negligible between the 220 and 216. Only blowing heavy snow might you notice an advantage in the 220 over the 216. The 16 HP Kohler K341 ( 34 cubic inch, 1 cylinder) has more torque than either of the Onans.

Again, ALL 520's where produced with a p220 Onan engine. They never used a Briggs. The only 400/500 series with an engine other than Onan used a Kohler twin and were the 417-A and 420-LSE and they were only produced two years, 85-86. ALL 416's where made with the Onan P216 except the first model year, 1984, where it used a 16 hp Kohler single K-341. They also made a 414 in 84 that used a Kohler single. After 1986, ALL 400/500 series tractors had Onan engines.

Here is one of my 416-8's, it is a 1992 with 16 original hours...yes its an Onan

Kevin


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree the 520's were all Onan engines. I purchased a new 520 in 1989 and if memory serves me correctly the Hydro. Units on the 520's were different that the 416's. Bad thing, they haven't made Onan engines in several years making parts expensive and hard to find.


----------



## kbowley (Oct 24, 2010)

Onan parts are still readily available through Toro, Deere and Cummins/Onan. I have yet to have a problem with any parts.

The 300/400/500 tractors used the same transaxle and Eaton 11 hydro. The exception is the "A" model designation such as a 312-A which used an Eaton 7 but they were few and far between. All used the same 8 speed model. The "Workhorse" models such as the 1100 GT used a lighter hydro and transaxle.


----------



## bikingmike (Feb 28, 2013)

*520 vs 416*

Hi,

Your 416 "Toro Power Plus 16" should be a Onan. Mine is. I also have a 520 H and 5 more including a D160 which is a Kohler. Actually when you look on the Toro parts page from here https://homeownersolutions.toro.com/portal/server.pt/community/product_center/225#productDetailsPage you can get all of the information although you have to look for a while. There is a group of 416's. They mostly start with a 31-xxx number and the 520's start with a 41-xxx. They are a different machine. The biggest difference which I have noticed are: First, on the 520H the steering has compound steering where the steering wheel goes an intermediate shaft then to the quadrent gear on the shaft to the front which connects to the drag links. They steer like a dream if you use a snowblower or any weight on the front axle. Second, the front axle is wider by six inches and swept forward. This can cause a tire rubbing, issue,when turning, if you want to use the snow/doser blade. Both front and rear tires are larger. I had to get new chains because the rear tires are 9.50 instead of 8.50wide. 

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## bikingmike (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think Wheelhorse ever used a Briggs and Straton engine on a C or D series garden tractors. They may have used them on their B series lawn tractors. As far as I have ever seen, their horizontal shaft engines have been Kohler or Onan. I have seen Briggs and Straton vertical shaft engines on their lawn tractors. Their vertical shaft engines were mostly B&S but they may have used other makers. 

I don't pretend to know but, I do have seven of these tractors from a 1974 "C" to a D160 to a 520H and have worked on a 1964 or 1965 model 1045.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,bikingmike! Post some pic,if you can! WE LOVE PICS!!


----------



## 546cowboy (Jan 22, 2012)

The Work Horse's used Briggs engines and the vertical shaft engines in the "B" series were Briggs. I just sold a Workhorse GT1848 with a Briggs twin and I had a B-82 and still have a B-112 with Briggs engines. They also used Lawson and Tecumseh engines. The Lawsons were in the early models(1950's) and I have a C-120 Special with a Tecumseh.

Also the earlier 1988 520HC had the swept-forward frt. axle. That was so you could use the 60" deck. Also there is an extension kit for the snow plow to use with that frt. axle.

The earlier model numbers for the 520's 1988 and 1989 started with 31-20xxxx

As pointed out above the only engine in a 520 was an Onan and another thing the 518 used the Eaton 7 hydro. I have owned 5-520's (2 with 60" decks) and still have one left. There is nothing like them IMO.


----------

